# Anmeldeinformationen werden bzw. können nicht gespeichert werden



## wischmopp90 (26. September 2005)

*Netzwerk Kennwört und Benutzer werden bzw. können nicht gespeichert werden*

Hallo,

habe ein Proplem, und zwar:

Ich muss bei jeder Sitzung mit einem Win2k auf einen andren PC im Netzwerk (egal ob 2k oder XP)bdie Anmeldeinformationen für das Netzwerk (nicht Login am Anfang sondern die wenn ich Verbindung zu einer Resource im Netzwerk herstellen will) eingeben und ich kann die nicht Speichern wie bei XP z.b.. Diese geht bei Druckern schon mal garnit d.h. wenn ich PC Neustart und danach drucken will lässt er mich nit und zugriff wird verweigert. Muss erst wieder löschen und Drucker neu verbinden.

Wenn ich ein Netzlaufwerk hinzufüge und bei der nästen Sitzung will er wieder die Anmeldeinformationen für das NLW haben. 

Ich will nur wissen wie ich diese Speichern kann! Es gibt kein Feld wie bei XP zum Speichern!

So hoffenlich habt ihr mein Proplem gecheckt und könnt mir helfen ;-)

Grüße wischmopp90^^


----------



## wischmopp90 (26. September 2005)

Help Bitte!


----------

